# General > General Guns & Ammo >  High caliber handgun of choice

## woodlander1314

I spent the weekend with my grandpa the other day and he and i went and shot off a few rounds with his beautiful US Mark Colt 1911 .45 and it got me wondering. What is your pet pistol? What is that trusty sidearm that has never let you down? If you got a good story to go with it lets hear it, I like hearing stories

----------


## crashdive123

Being that I am able to type this - none of mine have let me down. :Turned:   Now, as to which one I like best.....so many choices - I'll have to get back to you.

----------


## Pal334

I am very biased in this area.  Good old 1911  all the way. Simple, effective and time proven. No story of worth, just a relatively unblemished hide as my testimony

----------


## SARKY

As much as I like the .45acp as a defensive round, for the field I prefer either the .357 or my favorite the .41 Mag.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I carry a Beretta Cougar 45cal, have for years. Kinda like the 45.

----------


## DOGMAN

I really like my .44mag S&W Model 629- Mountain Gun.  Its a nice backcountry gun, has a 4 inch barrel and is pretty light.  I don't shoot lots of rounds through it, but I carry it alot

----------


## Ken

Had a Colt Combat Commander .45 for years.  Loved it.

Now, the high caliber is an HK .40S&W.  Reliable and solid all around, but a little large for everyday carry in my line of work.

----------


## catfish10101

I see a good bit of people here like their .45. I also Like my Taurus PT24/7 PRO SS .45 ACP. I chose the Taurus over the Ruger because the mags hold 12 and the Ruger's mags hold 8.

----------


## klkak

Sarky and Jason, I'm with you in that you can't hardly go wrong with a wheel gun for back country use. And if the caliber starts with a *4*, _well thats just gravy on the biscuits(attempt at Cootism)_.  I carry a 4in. S&W 629 when I'm in the bush.

----------


## MatthewnOK

> Sarky and Jason, I'm with you in that you can't hardly go wrong with a wheel gun for back country use. And if the caliber starts with a *4*, _well thats just gravy on the biscuits(attempt at Cootism)_.  I carry a 4in. S&W 629 when I'm in the bush.


EWW COOTYISMS!!!

Back on topic. 45 is my favorite round. My uncle played a trick on me the first time I shot his .45. He took the box from plain .45s and put +p+. My arm was so DANG sore the next day.

----------


## rebel

For business:  HK 40.
For a hike:  Ruger 44.

----------


## vthompson

I am a big fan of Springfield Armory's XD pistols. I own 2 XD9mm pistols and 2 XD 45 acp pistols. I alternate carrying between the two,but I carry the 9mm the most.

----------


## Jay

Dont know much about guns....get issued one from time to time.  CZ75, .38 taurus, Browing etc.  Best one I like is the browning.  (9mm) Im still here because of it.

----------


## Pict

Here's a story. (true)

My wife and I drove out to a strip mine about an hour and half away for some AR-15 vs bowling pin shooting.  Once there I dragged all the stuff to the shooting benches and started to load AR mags.  I no sooner get the first mag finished than she starts up.

"Mac, I left something under the front seat, could you go get it?"

In my head I'm thinking, _"What, don't your legs work anymore?"_  But I said something like "Give me a minute... finish this mag... grumble, mutter..."

After she asked again I realized I was not going to be happy until she was happy.  I walked back to the car and dug around under the front seat.  There was a bag that felt really heavy.  Inside was a black pistol rug (large) that I did not own and a box of ammo in a caliber that I did not shoot.  I unzipped the rug and there it was, the handgun my wife bought for me as a surprise.  That one is my favorite.  Mac

----------


## crashdive123

Looks like it pays to keep the wife happy.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> EWW COOTYISMS!!!
> 
> Back on topic. 45 is my favorite round. My uncle played a trick on me the first time I shot his .45. He took the box from plain .45s and put +p+. My arm was so DANG sore the next day.


Here I try to give you decent advice and to someone that folds up on shooting a little peashooter with practically no recoil. Stick around and I may give you a few words of wisdom worthy of writing on a bathroom wall right under your name and phone number. You may find what I tell you will work slicker than snot on a doorknob so best heed the advice others have learned the hard way. Nuff Said. :Yawn: Nap time.

----------


## woodlander1314

> Here's a story. (true)
> After she asked again I realized I was not going to be happy until she was happy.  I walked back to the car and dug around under the front seat.  There was a bag that felt really heavy.  Inside was a black pistol rug (large) that I did not own and a box of ammo in a caliber that I did not shoot.  I unzipped the rug and there it was, the handgun my wife bought for me as a surprise.  That one is my favorite.  Mac


Haha I like that story. How did it fare against the bowling pins?

----------


## Pict

> Haha I like that story. How did it fare against the bowling pins?


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

They all fall to ball!

Mac

----------


## MatthewnOK

> Here I try to give you decent advice and to someone that folds up on shooting a little peashooter with practically no recoil. Stick around and I may give you a few words of wisdom worthy of writing on a bathroom wall right under your name and phone number. You may find what I tell you will work slicker than snot on a doorknob so best heed the advice others have learned the hard way. Nuff Said.Nap time.


I have nothing but the highest respect for your opions and advice. I was just making a joke about cooties. a cootism and a cooty sound almost alike so i thought what the heck. Why do i have my name and number on my bathroom wall?  :gagged:

----------


## grundle

> I am a big fan of Springfield Armory's XD pistols. I own 2 XD9mm pistols and 2 XD 45 acp pistols. I alternate carrying between the two,but I carry the 9mm the most.


Yep.  I have a Springfield 1911 .45.  All I can say is that thing shoots straighter than any other handgun I have had.  I love it to pieces.

----------


## SARKY

For the feild and backwoods I carry a 4inch barreled Taurus Titanium Tracker in .41 Mag.
it only has 5 rounds but those are 5 damm good rounds. And since I roll my own I also load .41 specials and shot shells. I also have a Marlin lever gun in the same caliber.

----------


## klkak

> For the feild and backwoods I carry a 4inch barreled Taurus Titanium Tracker in .41 Mag.
> it only has 5 rounds but those are 5 damm good rounds. And since I roll my own I also load .41 specials and shot shells. I also have a Marlin lever gun in the same caliber.


That sounds like a good combo SARKY.

I have a Winchester model 94AE Trapper in .44 magnum to go with my S&W 629 .44 magnum.  I carry a couple hand fulls of "Winchester cowboy" .44 specials for shooting small game with.  They take the heads clean off of grouse and spruce chickens.

----------


## woodlander1314

> For the feild and backwoods I carry a 4inch barreled Taurus Titanium Tracker in .41 Mag.
> it only has 5 rounds but those are 5 damm good rounds. And since I roll my own I also load .41 specials and shot shells. I also have a Marlin lever gun in the same caliber.


I don't know much about the Taurus models, how do they compare to other brands?

----------


## crashdive123

I like my Taurus...all three of em.

----------


## klkak

As long as you don't feed a Taurus a steady diet of Buffalo bore ammunition you should never have a problem with it.  But then I was told the same thing from the folks at Buffalo bore about my 629.  They told me to practice with light loads and carry heavy loads.  They recommended the 305gr. as the heaviest load to put in the S&W 629.  I have a box of those but I mainly carry the 255gr. loads.  Of course I carry for protection from *Mr. Big brown scratch and bite you to death* as well as *Mr. big brown kick and stomp you to death.*

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> A Of course I carry for protection from *Mr. Big brown scratch and bite you to death* as well as *Mr. big brown kick and stomp you to death.*



Don't say that too loudly. Someone will start beating you about the head and shoulders with a can of bear spray.  :Balloon:

----------


## klkak

> Don't say that too loudly. Someone will start beating you about the head and shoulders with a can of bear spray.


Oh I'm a firm believer in bear pepper spray as well as 12 gauge Brenneke black magic slugs.

----------


## SARKY

The Taurus has a life time warranty. The Taurus plants were originally a S&W plant and a Beretta plant including all the machinery, you should notice the similarities. Even though the Tracker is still being made the Titanium Tracker is not. I bought these trackers >357 and .41 mag to carry a lot and shoot a little. The .357 is a sweetheart to shoot with all ammo. the .41 mag is brutal with full power loads, but a teddybear with my .41 special loads.

----------


## dolfan87

I am boring. I have a Glock 23, and 27. The 23 is for desert play, the 27 for conceal carry.

Reading through all these posts I feel like I need to go find something special though.  :Wink:

----------


## jsummers

Hello, new member. Long time .41 mag owner/shooter. Sarky (or others)- Could I pls get some info on where to find beginning info on reloading for .41 special & .41 shotshells. I'm intrigued by both possibilities. thnx

----------


## Ken

> Hello, new member. Long time .41 mag owner/shooter. Sarky (or others)- Could I pls get some info on where to find beginning info on reloading for .41 special & .41 shotshells. I'm intrigued by both possibilities. thnx


Hello J.  

Why don't you shoot yourself over to Introductions and load some information about yourself so we all know a bit about you.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

Well, Crash?  Was that okay?

----------


## crashdive123

You've done well weedhopper.

----------


## Ken

> You've done well weedhopper.


Weedhopper?  Weedhopper?  Need I remind you that I am the DIRECTOR of Quality Control and you are my lowly assistant?

Prepare yourself, bugman.  I retaliate.  :Smash: 

Oh.  Super Moderator as well, you say. Well .......

----------


## crashdive123

It's bugboy.  I reserve bugman for my elders.  Besides....you asked!  Had I said anything else I probably would have heard something like your answer is non responsive. :Lol:

----------


## Ken

> It's bugboy.  I reserve bugman for my elders.  Besides....you asked!  Had I said anything else I probably would have heard something like your answer is non responsive.


I see.  There are specific titles depending how long you have been into _buggery_, huh?   :Lol: 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&d...ition&ct=title

----------


## crashdive123

> I see.  There are specific titles depending how long you have been into _buggery_, huh?


That would be privledged information between me and my.....oh wait, you.

----------


## Ken

> That would be privledged information between me and my.....oh wait, you.


You better mean LAWYER!  Not "PARTNER."  LAWYER, right?

----------


## crashdive123

Yep lawyer.....

----------


## Rick

Back to your corners, girls.

----------


## Ken

> Yep lawyer.....


Thank you for clarifying that!!!!!!!!

----------


## klkak

> Hello, new member. Long time .41 mag owner/shooter. Sarky (or others)- Could I pls get some info on where to find beginning info on reloading for .41 special & .41 shotshells. I'm intrigued by both possibilities. thnx


Well lets see here.  You could look in the following loading manuals

1.  Speer reloading manual
2.  Hornaday reloading manual
3.  Hogdons reloading manual
4.  Nosler reloading manual
5.  Alliant reloading manual

These will give you a good start.

----------


## Beans

This is a good place to start:

http://www.reloadingroom.com/index_f...%20Special.htm

----------


## chiangmaimav

I don't own any guns now but my favorite was a S & W performance center .357 Model 66 F-comp.

----------


## SARKY

Here is where you can get some reloading info for the .41 special.
http://www.reloadingroom.com/index_f...%20Special.htm
http//findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_mOBQY/is_2_47/ai_68704860
www.sixguns.com/tests/tt41spec.htm
As to the shot shells, I have an old and I mean really old reloading manual from before speer came out with the plastic shot cases for the .357 and the .44mag. it shows loads for the .357 and .44mag using thin wads, #9 shot, a wad on top and a very heavy crimp to hold it all together.
Hope this helps!

----------


## jsummers

> This is a good place to start:
> 
> http://www.reloadingroom.com/index_f...%20Special.htm


thnx Beans & Sarko, I'd checked all "the usual suspects" and had no luck. Like I said I'm beginning re-loading again & haven't any good internet contacts.

----------


## jsummers

> Here is where you can get some reloading info for the .41 special.
> http://www.reloadingroom.com/index_f...%20Special.htm
> http//findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_mOBQY/is_2_47/ai_68704860
> www.sixguns.com/tests/tt41spec.htm
> As to the shot shells, I have an old and I mean really old reloading manual from before speer came out with the plastic shot cases for the .357 and the .44mag. it shows loads for the .357 and .44mag using thin wads, #9 shot, a wad on top and a very heavy crimp to hold it all together.
> Hope this helps!


Question- Shotshells for the .41 
About the "very heavy crimp" you mentioned. I remember having some .22 ratshot" shells as a youngun that had no plastic capsule or anything for the shot. They had the top part of the brass shell "gathered" up into a point to hold in the shot. Almost like a star crimp that my old MEC shotshell loader made. Is that the kind of "very heavy crimp" you were speaking of ? Are there some kind of mussleloading "wads" avail in .41 or do you make your own ? Thnx for all the info so far.

----------


## earlthegoat2

I like the 357 Magnum as well especially in a heavy steel configuraton.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> I like the 357 Magnum as well especially in a heavy steel configuraton.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That's a nice looking hand gun.  How about holstering it for a few minutes and head on over to the Introduction Section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## gunrunner

Six months ago i bought a s&w nitegaurd 44 mag. 2 in. barrel and it only weighs 29 oz. I have carried it every day since i got it. I even harvested a 5-point buck with it this nov. You dont want to stand there all day shooting full house 44 rounds it gets a little tough but 44 specials are great.

----------


## SARKY

Question- Shotshells for the .41
About the "very heavy crimp" you mentioned. I remember having some .22 ratshot" shells as a youngun that had no plastic capsule or anything for the shot. They had the top part of the brass shell "gathered" up into a point to hold in the shot. Almost like a star crimp that my old MEC shotshell loader made. Is that the kind of "very heavy crimp" you were speaking of ? Are there some kind of mussleloading "wads" avail in .41 or do you make your own ? Thnx for all the info so far.
jsummers is offline Add to jsummers's Reputation Report Post   Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message

I cut my own wads. the top wad is thin as it only needs to hold the shot in place (under recoil). If you have ever loaded lead bullets  and crimped into the crimping groove you will notice how much of the lip of the case is rolled into the groove. You want a tad bit more than that, it has to hold the top wad in place. experiment with your crimping die to adjust it just right.

----------


## jsummers

thnx so much. I'll give it a try. Regular Lg pistol primer or magnum pistol primers ?

----------


## tsitenha

I would prefer the .45 Colt (Long Colt) as it can be re loaded with modern propellents as well as the original black powder.

modern cases are stronger than the original balloon headed case and are a bit more efficient.

----------


## SARKY

use regular large pistol primers as this is a much lighter charge and projectile/s weight.

Any big bore revolver can be loaded with black powder loads. It's just a pain to clean up after you shoot.

----------


## locorogue

i'm pretty happy with my XD45. 14 rounds of hollow point sure makes you feel better. H&K MK23, is 1st choice.

----------


## WildernessMike

Glock 37 in .45 G.A.P.

----------


## SARKY

Look guys, I have a .45...a Para ordnance p-12 to be exact and I love it but for the woods I would rather have the brute force, flat tajectory, and longer range of the .41 mag. It just makes more sense. I an urban enviroment I would rather have a high capacity .45.

----------


## SnipAR-10

CCW would be Glock 21 or Glock 30.
High powered pistol is the Micro-Galil from Elitefirearms.net 10.5" barrel (http://www.elitefirearms.net/akpistol.html)  
Mine is a little different from their standard model (grip, other custom stuff)
Before someone asks, yes, it will accept all AK magazines up to and including the drum.(have two of those)
Sorry in advance if it's not acceptable to post the address.

----------


## Evion

> I spent the weekend with my grandpa the other day and he and i went and shot off a few rounds with his beautiful US Mark Colt 1911 .45 and it got me wondering. What is your pet pistol? What is that trusty sidearm that has never let you down? If you got a good story to go with it lets hear it, I like hearing stories


My personal opinion would have to be a .45 Calibur Glock. Simple to use and clean, and packs a lot of punch.

----------


## crashdive123

Good choice Evion - how about shootin on over to the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## lucznik

> I really like my .44mag S&W Model 629- Mountain Gun.  Its a nice backcountry gun, has a 4 inch barrel and is pretty light.  I don't shoot lots of rounds through it, but I carry it alot


I too have a definite preference for the Mountain Gun models.  Mine is a 686+ in .357 Mag.  It is an absolute sweetheart to shoot.

----------


## aflineman

My favorite (Which was my Grandfather's)
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Colt SAA, 2nd generation, .357mag

----------


## Rick

Is he still looking for it? You know, Coot loses pistols all the time. I'm beginning to fear for him something awful. One of these days he going to sit down on the couch and Kaboom!

----------


## SARKY

That colt is a fine piece of machinery, I hope you're not shooting it as it is  quite the collector piece.

As to the S&W mountain guns, they are fine purpose built pieces, but the Taurus Titanium Tracker does the same job and won't weigh you down as much.

----------


## aflineman

> That colt is a fine piece of machinery, I hope you're not shooting it as it is  quite the collector piece.
> 
> As to the S&W mountain guns, they are fine purpose built pieces, but the Taurus Titanium Tracker does the same job and won't weigh you down as much.


Thank You.  
I still shoot it, that is what is was bought for (at least that is what Grandpa used to tell me).
My knock about the woods revolver is normally a Security Six in .357 mag though.

----------


## lucznik

> As to the S&W mountain guns, they are fine purpose built pieces, but the Taurus Titanium Tracker does the same job and won't weigh you down as much.


I've owned two Taurus handguns so far.  One of them, a 6" .357 Mag was one of the first guns I ever bought.  Its build quality left a lot to be desired.  It just couldn't hold a candle to a Smith & Wesson or Ruger.

The other is a PT-22 in .22LR.  It's a cute little gun that is super easy to carry concealed (I can slip it in a front pants pocket and it just disappears) but, it too falls a bit short in the quality arena. Its double-action-only trigger is really heavy and it is the least accurate handgun (regardless of caliber) that I have ever owned.  Pretty much it's just a noise maker. I would have sold it too, but it has no marketable value. 

I've heard that in the last few years the quality of Taurus products has drastically improved, but these two guns have pretty well soured me toward giving them any more chances.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

I'm coming in late to this thread, but I have been shooting .45ACP through a 1945 vintage Ithaca Government Model 1911 ever since 1967 in my misspent youth, and just recently shelved it and bought a new .45ACP Rock Island Armory 1911 Government Model. Now, I am not afraid to use the RIA, scratch it up, run a bunch of rounds through it (assuming I can get ammunition in the post-election ammo frenzy), or let it get some holster wear from concealed carry. The best one is the one that can shoot consistently and feel confortable, I think. 
Plinking calls for the .22 Ruger Model 1 SemiAuto or the .22 Ruger Single Six, though!

----------


## SARKY

As to my pet pistol, It is a Ruger Bisley model chambered in .41 Magnum. I've taken deer with it and loaded it with shot to take wood grouse. I'm just partial to the .41 over the .44

----------


## Rick

Is it mounted on wheels or do you strap it to a tree? I don't like shooting a .357 very much. I can't imagine what a .41 would be like.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I want a .44 revolver, to go with my lever action, but I can't decide if I want a SA or a DA. (And work is too slow to go out and buy both.)

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> Is he still looking for it? You know, Coot loses pistols all the time. I'm beginning to fear for him something awful. One of these days he going to sit down on the couch and Kaboom!


The COUCH ! I haven't looked there yet. Now to decide how to get the wife out for a few hours while I check all couches, recliners etc. I'll bounce the beagle off the things just in case. :Sneaky2:

----------


## SARKY

Rick, The .357 is a puppy! The .41 in the heavy Bisley frame is a little stout but quite manageable.

2dumb2kwit, I would go with a single action Ruger, tough as nails and very little to go wrong with it. Check out both the standard single action and the Bisley model to see which fits your hands better.

----------


## snaplink

Normally pack a Springfield 1911 for the street.  The .44 mag for the woods goes very nice with the marlin lever in the same caliber

----------


## Pict

I carried a 4 inch S&W Model 57 on my Alaska hunt.  I had it loaded with Buffalo Bore 230 grain LSWC that brought it up into the mid range of the .44 mag ballistics.  The gun was loaned to me for the trip, but I bought a decent chest holster for it and now really, really want to buy a gun that fits it.

The .41 is an odd caliber.  Nothing wrong with it at all but it needs a dedicated hand loader to get the most from it.  Factory loads can be hard to come buy and while there are some great loads out there in factory ammo finding them on the shelf in any given shop could be problematic. I have a friend who is a .41 addict who has a 175 grain load that brings the magnum down to "special" velocities and is a real pleasure to shoot.

That is one of the best features of a wheelgun IMO is that you have the .38/.357 or .44 Special/Magnum power range to choose from.  With the .41 you have to come up with  your own downloaded ammo as there never was a .41 Special round (other than some customs out there).

The big magnums don't have to be loaded to howitzer levels to be effective, especially for self defense.  The .44 Special lead HP is plenty of gun in a fight.  Mac

----------


## Mountain Man

Ruger SP101 for woods.

----------


## Swamprat1958

> The Taurus has a life time warranty. The Taurus plants were originally a S&W plant and a Beretta plant including all the machinery, you should notice the similarities. Even though the Tracker is still being made the Titanium Tracker is not. I bought these trackers >357 and .41 mag to carry a lot and shoot a little. The .357 is a sweetheart to shoot with all ammo. the .41 mag is brutal with full power loads, but a teddybear with my .41 special loads.


I agree with Sarky, my .357 Taurus is stainless steel and is a pleasure to shoot.

----------


## SARKY

Pict,

That is why I took up reloading. The .41 mag was my first centerfire handgun and ammo was and still is tough to come by. I also cast my own bullets for .22, .308, .357, 9mm, .40, .410, .45, and.50 miniballs. Also the .41 special is comming on strong and may soon be a comercial round.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> 2dumb2kwit, I would go with a single action Ruger, tough as nails and very little to go wrong with it. Check out both the standard single action and the Bisley model to see which fits your hands better.


 I hadn't thought about the Bisley model "fitting" different. Thanks for bringing that up.
I'm hoping to find someone who has one, so I can shoot a few rounds through it, before buying anything.

 I have been able to shoot a redhawk, a super redhawk, a S&W 686, and a Colt anaconda. The Colt was sweet, but that's not really a fair comparison. It had a ported barrel, trigger work, etc.

 From what I have shot, so far, I'm liking the 686 mountain gun.

----------


## SARKY

The Bisley model has a frame/grip shaped more like a double action, ie your hand sits higher up on the frame.
You might want to look into the Taurus Tracker series of double actions. They a stainless (no more Titanium) and ported barrels. They feel very much like a S&W

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

It's funny that you said that. A friend of mine has been saying that he's going to get a Taurus Tracker. I've been kinda waiting for him to get one, so I can try it out. LOL :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oops.....I was typing S&W 686......I meant 629. :Blushing:

----------


## SARKY

I've got 2 Trackers, one in .357 and the other in .41 mag. They are the titanium models. The .357 is very sweet to shoot, even with heavy .357 loads. The .41 is a brute, it waps my knuckles as the factory grip compresses under recoil. I had to replace the grips with a set of Houge hard rubber grips. No more wapping the knuckles but it is still a brute to shoot except when I put the .41 specials in it. The stainless tracker, being heavier shouldn't recoil as much.

----------


## glockcop

On duty = Glock .40 , Off duty = Kahr mk9 , Woods = Glock 40 or S&W model 66 , Out on my property = Ruger single six with 22 mags.

----------

